# Like Twice Baked Potatoes? This Potato Salad is for you!



## GrillingFool (Aug 2, 2010)

Twice Baked Potato Salad

5 Russet potatoes
2-3 green onions, chopped
3/4 to 1 cup cooked crumbled bacon
1-2 small sweet red or yellow pepper (optional)
1 tsp seasoning salt
salt and pepper to taste
1 tsp garlic powder 
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/3 cup Ranch dressing (optional)
1/2 cup sour cream

Bake the potatoes at 400 degrees for about 1 hour or until done. 
I like to brush the skins with butter halfway through. Let cool, then dice, skins and all. (I suppose you could remove the skins, but they add a lot of flavor to the dish.)
Mix remaining ingredients, then combine with the potatoes. Adjust to taste and desired creaminess. 
(I also like to very lightly mash the taters before I mix in the flavorings.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds good!!!!  ~~copy & paste~~


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 2, 2010)

You've inspired me.  Though I won't follow your recipe, (It's just not in me to take a recipe as is.  I have to make it my own.)I will follow the idea of your recipe and include some things like Ranch dressing and sour cream, items I've never put in my potato salad before.  Oh, and there will be home made bacon crumbles in there too.  Thanks for the ideas.

Goodweed of the North


----------



## Selkie (Aug 2, 2010)

Whether or not it tastes good... it's not twice baked, so why do you call it twice baked? Why not just call it half baked?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 2, 2010)

Selkie said:


> Whether or not it tastes good... it's not twice baked, so why do you call it twice baked? Why not just call it half baked?



Bad, bad, bad.  It's off to granny's woodshed for you.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 2, 2010)

Well it can't be Half baked, because the taters were completely done; I checked; burnt the dermis right off the old digits!
That said, Half Baked would be a good name for it if you cut the taters down the middle first. 
That said, I will fall back on my Mom's sage advice (when she had Thyme to give me any, that is....) it takes a half baked to know a half baked!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 3, 2010)

Years ago I worked in a deli that sold something quite simular. They called it baked potato salad, but they didn't put bacon in it. Your recipe sounds delish, must make this real soon. Bacon always makes everything better!


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 3, 2010)

GF, I love your flavour combinations, and whatever you choose to call it, I am sure it is tasty!

I make a baked potato salad which consists of baked (just once) potatoes, cheddar cheese, green onions, (real) bacon bits, sour cream and salt & pepper.  I have used this as an appie at weddings and luncheons by cutting the skins in bite-sized triangles, tossing in oil, salt and pepper, and baking until crisp.  At serving time I scoop the salad on the skins and serve.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 3, 2010)

This is called Twice Baked because, aside from the second baking and the creaming of the taters, it is the same as making Twice Baked potatoes.
For those, you would bake the taters, cut in half, scoop out the meat, mix in the liquid and spice components, mash the taters, mix in the other ingredients, place back in the skins, top with cheese and bake again till the cheese melted.

Lets call them "Tastes Like A Twice Baked Potato, But Isn't Technically Because It Hasn't Been Baked Twice" Potato Salad.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Aug 3, 2010)

GrillingFool said:


> This is called Twice Baked because, aside from the second baking and the creaming of the taters, it is the same as making Twice Baked potatoes.
> For those, you would bake the taters, cut in half, scoop out the meat, mix in the liquid and spice components, mash the taters, mix in the other ingredients, place back in the skins, top with cheese and bake again till the cheese melted.
> 
> Lets call them "Tastes Like A Twice Baked Potato, But Isn't Technically Because It Hasn't Been Baked Twice" Potato Salad.



GF this sounds wonderful, and BTW I got it... It has the same flavor profiles as a twice baked potato, so I vote you stick to your original name... I like it!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 3, 2010)

I honestly did know what you meant GF and I think you should keep the name "Twice baked potato salad".  After all, I know some delis that make a baked potato salad from boiled potatoes, they just keep the rest of the flavour profile the same as BP condiments......just like you are doing with yours!


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 4, 2010)

Tastes Like A Twice Baked Potato, But Isn't Technically Because It Hasn't Been Baked Twice ......
I don't know, TLATBPBITBIHBBT is kinda fun to spray, uh I mean say....


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 4, 2010)




----------

